# Preamps - Warm audio



## krisbja (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi

I want to buy a new preamp and my budget is around 2000 $. I've been dreaming of getting a Neve 1073 but it's little bit too expensive at this time.

Then I stumbled upon Warm Audio WA73 preamp and it's been getting some good reviews. 

Is anyone here using Warm Audio equipment? Do you recommend it and is the sound similar comparing to the original Neve 1073?

All the best!


----------



## bryla (Feb 4, 2019)

I have never operated original Neve but not more than two weeks ago recorded an album on a Neve console.

I do however have my own recording chain for vocals at my own studio using the TB12, WA76 and EQP-WA. The units are great and sturdy. Sound great and with low noise floor. I bought this before the 73 line came out and today I might have bought the WA73-EQ and WA76. I do love the TB12 as it has some great variations in subtle colouring and the EQP and WA76 are just gorgeous. 

Warm (no pun intended) recommendation for their gear and I believe the some of the circuitry in TB12 is built on Neve.


----------



## iobaaboi (Feb 5, 2019)

A friend of mine that I sometimes do studio work for has the WA-273-EQ and it sounds fantastic. He also has two BAE 1073MPs and I preferred the Warm. The EQ sounds great, especially the low end. 

If I were to buy an outboard preamp, the WA-273-EQ would be at the top of my list.


----------



## JeffvR (Feb 5, 2019)

Warm Audio is great. I use my WA12 on vocals and sounds great. You might also want to check out this brand: http://www.goldenagepremier.com/golden-age-premier-outboards


----------



## Henu (Feb 5, 2019)

I have two WA12 series 500 preamps which are punchy and nice- especially for percussion and acoustic instruments. Basically, everything which takes an SM57 in front goes well with the WA12.

But as JeffVr said, check out the GAP stuff. They are _incredibly_ good for that Neve sound.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 5, 2019)

I like Warm Audio EQs and Pre Amps but they alter the sound in the upper mid range. I prefer any altering of signal paths be done by me.
But I used the WA12s on synths and that particular coloration was exactly what was needed.
I use a variety of mics for Leslie 122/147, Latin/African Percussion and Drums. Everything else I do is in the box or hardware synths.
My favorite transparent mic pre is the FMR RNP.
Reason is I can add whatever tonal changes I want after recorded.

For a real nice Tube quality for mic or line in the Manley Force.
That’s in your range, not in mine, but someday I’d love an entire rack of Manely Tube Processors.

Lots of great choices out there when you’ve got 2k.
Lucky Bloody You.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 5, 2019)

i think neve and all that "pro audio" is mostly about marketing. its about 70 year old technology and manufacturing tech has catch up. i know its not the most appealing and cool opinion out there since marketing and psicological pricing (plus history) makes its extremly hard to pass this notion that a neve 1073 is not "better" than warm audio. or SSL compressor cannot be replicated as the orignal. or that neuman mics are "better" than the clones. 
but suddenly youtube came around and now you can listen to comparisons... wait.. on a compressed signasl you cannot tell a different!?! well... if you cant.. then why pay that much money? if its about the sum of tha parts?!? you say? well.. again.. if you cant tell the difference on one instrument how will you know if its many?. (and there are plenty of comparisons with wav files) 
so is it because recording engineers who pay studios and srtudios need to sell the idea of a good studio via equipment you cannot buy yourself need to somehow sell you the idea? 
there is shoot out after shoot out after shoot out and amazing to see anyone still wanting to buy a 2000$ mic preamp when its bareley noticeable against $500 ones. and there might be a different... but if you double blind test you wont be able to tell the difference or tell them apart. 
I tested my GAP73 ski vs a real neve and also didnt hear a 2000 difference. there was somehwat of a difference. but not really something "better" or "worse". 
I know its controversial but its just myself that studied marketing, worked with one of the top prodcuers in LA, saw a bunch of famous engineers work their magic and heard their comments and also moonlighted at music publishing magainze so know a bit of that world. and yes.. maybe 10 years ago i wouldnt say chinese crap cant compete but today... its different. 
warm audio stuff is great, stam audio is my favorite, GAP is good as well, and black lion is catching up. 
to me pro audio is stuck in 1996 and the only different has been computers and good low cost chinese manufacturing. So yes, for warm audio. stam audio i think its better but shipping delays are a thing with them. GAP is a might spotty in quality and still not sure about black lions new stuff.. (too new). 
There are other as well but for "clones" (which is pretty much what pro audio is nowadays) those are my top choices and there are others.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't have the WA73. I also don't think the Warm Audio stuff is that good IF you are looking for something that sounds really close to the original products. I think on gearslutz or somewhere someone posted some uncompressed comparisons of some of these boutique clone companies items and the warm audio stuff never sounded that great (to me) compared to some of the others. Not sure if there are any audio examples of the WA73, but it would probably worthwhile to try to find some and compare.
The Stam stuff seems to be pretty good (I have the SA47) but as noted above, they have shipping delays and it will take a long time to get your order.


----------



## sourcefor (Feb 5, 2019)

You can also get the best NEVE clone from BAE they make a host of options and also check out The sister company UK sound where you can get a pre and 1176 comp in one channel!!!

http://www.baeaudio.com


----------



## krisbja (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks a lot for all your replies! I'm gonna order the Warm Audio preamp.


----------

